
Comcast Punishes BitTorrent Pirates With Browser Hijack - Lightning
http://torrentfreak.com/comcast-punishes-bittorrent-pirates-with-browser-hijack-130227/
======
kstenerud
Coming up next: Browser plugins to block the Comcast hijack.

